

Georgia Tech: Startup Semester - timtamboy63
http://startupsemester.gatech.edu

======
minimaxir
In 2012 at Carnegie Mellon, Luis von Ahn (reCAPTCHA, Duolingo) headed a
similar type of startup class where students spend time creating their own
startup. One of these startups, PayTango, made it into Y Combinator (W13).

~~~
stacky
I believe UT Austin has been doing this for a while in an official capacity,
as an offered course for undergraduate students. I'm not sure of any major
success stories from their program. Their program is called 1 Semester
Startup.

------
AnotherDesigner
As a designer living and working in Atlanta I often forget how much
engineering talent we have locally. I've been to the Georgia Tech campus for a
few events and was impressed with many of the students (and former students)
I've met. I look forward to seeing my city develop its own technology culture
and companies. Maybe someday I'll find the right people here and help make
something myself. For now, it's all client work.

~~~
durkie
yeah man -- there is a surprising amount going on here. i think a decent
amount of atl folks are probably here on hn as well. get in touch if you ever
wanna talk.

~~~
AnotherDesigner
Concrete-jungle.org is just awesome. Just saw it on your profile. Really cool
idea.

~~~
durkie
thanks! this time of year is some welcome down-time for us before things get
really busy in late spring. :)

------
chaostheory
> It is not an official program sponsored by the Institute and will in no way
> be recognized on your transcripts or degree.

~~~
timtamboy63
Yup, it's entirely student run (for now).

------
fuziontech
Interesting concept. Some of the fine print is sketchy. Seems like this is
something that should end up on a transcript in some way or another.

And this title: Dr. Chris Reaves, Advisor Extraordinaire

~~~
timtamboy63
This is entirely student run right now. We're trying to make it an official
program.

~~~
fuziontech
Props. Sounds fun and good luck! Excited to see what you guys make.

------
semmem1
Georgia Tech really seems to be taking initiative here with this and their
MOOC, I hope more schools follow suit with similar ideas.

~~~
joshmlewis
It doesn't seem like this was started by the school, but by the students.

------
mschmo
_5 teams will assemble into teams_

What does that mean?

~~~
timtamboy63
Woops, fixed!

